# مواد الخلطات الإسفلتية



## علي محمد الهراامه (20 يونيو 2008)

:3:كتاب باللغة العربية يشرح مواصفات مواد الرصف حسب الكود الامريكي 
1 انواع الاسفلت المستعملة في الرصف
الاسفلت المستعمل في الرصف في المناطق العربية 60-70 
Rc2 يستعمل كطبقة لصق بين طبقات الاسفلت فيما بينها
Mco يستعمل كطبقة لصق بين طبقات الاسفلت وطبقات الاساس.
2 الجودة المطلوبة للركام المستعمل يمكن ان تزيد وذلك حسب نوع المشروع اذا كان طريق سريع او زراعي.


----------



## العباده (20 يونيو 2008)

اين الكتاب يا اخي ابو حسين؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## علي سليم متولي (21 يونيو 2008)

اين الكتاب


----------



## huss21120 (21 يونيو 2008)

لا توجد مرفقات


----------



## super_engineer (22 يونيو 2008)

where is the book?


----------



## سعيد محمود (24 يوليو 2008)

*المهندس سعيد*

اين الكتاب لو سمحت


----------



## اياد العبودي (24 يوليو 2008)

أين الكتاب يا بو حسين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## smal20051972 (24 يوليو 2008)

:33:موقع جيد جداا وشكر خاص لادارة الموقع


----------



## abahre (25 يوليو 2008)

ادعو معي انو الكتاب يظهر


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (1 أغسطس 2008)

الموضوع جميل ولكن إن لم يكن هناك كتاب فكيف ستنعرف قيمته.............تحياتي لألك


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني انا اسف بشأن الكتاب ممكن هناك خطأ في التحميل وسوف احاول مرة اخرى


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (2 أغسطس 2008)

*هذه الكتب المطلوب*

وانشاء الله تجدوا فيها الفائدة وانا اعتدر على التأخير وتحياتي للجميع
كما اشكر القائمين على هذا الملتقى :58:


----------



## ميم سين (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااا وجزااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (21 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
الكتاب ضمن حزمة متكاملة من مواصفات وزارة النقل بالمملكة رجاء اكمال بقية الحزمة لتعم الفائدة


----------



## اعجال (21 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وفتح عليك ابواب علمه الذي لا ينفد


----------



## ابو معاذ وسارة (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اما بنعمة ربك فحدث..الحمد لله رب العالمين!


----------



## ابو معاذ وسارة (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اما بنعمة ربك فحدث..الحمد لله رب العالمين!


----------



## مهندس على الدرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم يايها الأعضاء 
لكم مني التحية الطيبة ، اما بالنسبة لأخي واضع الكتاب فله مني كل شكراً و تقدير .
أفاد الله بكم هذه الأمة الطيبة و جعلكم خير أبناء لخير سلف 
بارك الله فيكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككم


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (28 أغسطس 2008)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م الشايف (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*علي محمد الهراامه*

بارك الله لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engwah (3 سبتمبر 2008)

طريقة حلوة شكرا على جهودك


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

تعيش والله مشاركة مفيدة جداً


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور


----------



## mansy77 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mansy77 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

Thank you......................


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الغزيز


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## اعجال (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونتمى المزيد من مشاركاتك الطيبة


----------



## مفيدالشامسطي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (7 ديسمبر 2008)

هذا المتوفر لدي حاليا يأخ سامح ولو كان عندك باقي الحزمة ممكن تسردها لنا او اي واحد من الاعظاء 
اليوم الوقوف بعرفة وغذا عيد الاضحى اريد ان اهني زملائي اعضاء المنتدى والقائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع والمفيد للجميع ان شاء الله وارجوا ان يسامحني كل من قصرت في حقه او اسأة له وعيد سعيد وكل العام وانتم بخير


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## امير عوض (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ المهندس سامح بعد التحية هذه الملفات الموجودة لدي فأرجوا ان تجد الفائدة وكل العام وانتم بخير


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على جهودكم 
وبارك الله فيكم 
ونفعكم بعلمكم ونفع المسلمين بكم 
شرح الله صدركنم واعلى قدركم


----------



## مهندسي (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا ]أخ علي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (25 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alhawey (26 يناير 2009)

مرفقات مفيدة.

شكراً لك أخي الكريم،،​


----------



## محمود الكوافي (5 فبراير 2009)

امنور يا باشا ميه عل الميه


----------



## الزعترانى (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس هالي (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخ علي على الكتب القيمة مزيد من النجاح وبالتوفيق


----------



## الشيعاني (14 أبريل 2009)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## أيمن أحمد محمد حسن (15 أبريل 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً علي مجهودك العظيم


----------



## نور_الاسلام (15 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعة الكتب مش بتتحمل معايا يعنى الملف يتحفظ لكن يكون فاضى 

ارجوووووووووو المساعدة


----------



## meri (15 أبريل 2009)

والله ده كان تحفة مشكور وما قصرت بس ياريت لو في كان ولو كتاب واحد فرنسي


----------



## العباده (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا استاذ علي الله يوفقك


----------



## houzaifa (17 مايو 2009)

مشكور جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alhadad (18 مايو 2009)

باركه لله فيك وكثر من أمثالك لك الأجر عند الله مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (18 مايو 2009)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور

اخي الغالي على الكتب الجميلة


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (18 مايو 2009)

ربنا يزيدك من علمه يا اخ على محمد الهرامه ويحسن خامتك


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## كوردستان (19 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## ابو العزي (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير

وجعله الله في موازيين حسناتك


----------



## odwan (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي المهندس على رفع الله قدرك وحفظك 
ألف شكر وتقدير على هذا الجهد الرائع والكتب المفيدة والرائعة


----------



## rowad1982 (21 يونيو 2009)

نشكر تعاونكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohanad_youssef (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم أريد أعرف لو سمحت!! 
هل الزجاج المجروش بحجم 0.1 مم يدخل في تركيبات الأسفلت لزيادة خشونته؟ أفيدوني لو سمحتم


----------



## احمد القطيفي (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دريد عاصم (17 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل شكرا الك وتقبل مروري


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم نرجو رفع الكتاب


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم نرجو رفع الكتاب ولك


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم نرجو رفع الكتاب ولك جزيل


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم نرجو رفع الكتاب ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد السريع 2009 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل


----------



## elymama (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اين الكتاب


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مازن ياسين (1 فبراير 2010)

نفسي ادري فين الكتاب يا اخواني


----------



## cvl_83 (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الكتاب في عداد المفقودين وسوف يتم وضع جائزة لمن يجده ( خرج ولم يعد ) (طرح ولم يرفق)


----------



## engineer_khaleel (3 فبراير 2010)

cvl_83 مع التحية
تجد المرفقات في الصفحة الثانية من الموضوع


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس محمد2009 (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى المهندس
ياريت الكود الخاص بالطرق ان امكن 
تحياتى لكل اعضاء المنتــــــــــدى


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (3 فبراير 2010)

بارككم الله ورفع شأنكم


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (5 مارس 2010)

اين الكتاب


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (5 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني ......الكتاب في عداد الموجودين !!
المرفقات في الصفحة التانية
thanks to much to engineer_kahleel to your answer


----------



## زيد كلاسيك (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكن اين الكتاب


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (6 مارس 2010)

ou est le livre?????????


----------



## محمد رضا فياض (7 مارس 2010)

أين الكتاب


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*ادعو معي انو الكتاب يظهر*​


----------



## soolver1 (2 فبراير 2011)

عفوا لكن كلامك غير صحيح لان ال MC or prime coat لا يستعمل كلاصق وهذا خطأ شائع فوظيفته فقط هي حماية طبقة الاساس من المياه او من حركة السير قبل التزفيت


----------



## ماجد العراقي (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## محمودحنفي (4 مارس 2011)

اين الكتاب


----------



## abuomer (9 مارس 2011)

اين الكتاب


----------



## م.بوليانا (10 مارس 2011)

كتب رااااائعه
الف شكر لك​


----------



## أبو شهاب الشمري (10 مارس 2011)

نرجو ارفاق الكتاب خدمة للجميع وجزاك الله خيرا"....


----------



## أحم محمود محمد عا (14 مارس 2011)

Ahmed


----------



## mostafaeid (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى الكريم مادة mco مادة تشريب وليست مادة لاصقه


----------



## moamen 1000 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اين الكتاب ؟؟


----------



## R23 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك ألف عافية..............

لك مني كل الشكر على مجهودك


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## hamdy ghaf (11 نوفمبر 2011)

فين الالكتاب يا عم حج
​
_*مهندس\حمدي الغفاري*_​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kito1990 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

good


----------



## s7goba (3 يناير 2012)

شكرا وبركت


----------



## rasool2008 (20 يناير 2012)

اين الكتاب يااخي


----------



## ALI GUERMIT (21 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي و لكن اين الكتاب


----------



## teefaah (24 يناير 2012)

ou est le livre monseur ?


----------



## محمدصديق موسى (12 مايو 2012)

*طبقات الرصف*

مكونات طبقات الرصف


----------



## السيدنصير (13 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككم


----------



## محمود البركي (6 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## فراج محمود (10 أبريل 2013)

مشكور ولكن المواصفات تم تغيرها


----------



## احمد مناحي (10 أبريل 2013)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (20 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووو وجزك الله خير


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (22 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لك على الملفات المرفقه


----------



## شذى حشمت (10 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (8 مايو 2015)

*تصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية*

مرفق كتاب قيم للخلطة الاسفلتية باللغة الانجليزية من الكود الامريكي وكتابان باللغة العربية


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (8 مايو 2015)

*الخلطة الاسفلتية*

كتاب باللغة الانجليزية الاصلي عن الخلطة الاسفلتية


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (8 مايو 2015)

حاولت ان ارفق الكتاب بس لم يظهر افيدوني يرحمكم الله مع اني قمت بعملية الرفع


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (9 مايو 2015)

*الخلطة الاسفلتية*

مواد الخلطة


----------



## Eng.zak (12 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jirar (3 أغسطس 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله بكم ...​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (11 أكتوبر 2018)

نرجو أرفاق الكتاب


----------

